# Fenster ohne Rahmen ?



## antec (26. Februar 2004)

Hallo Leute,
war gerade beim Kunden, und der will Popup-Fenster ohne Rahmen, bzw
ohne die "blaue Kopfzeile". Ist soetwas überhaupt möglich. Ich habe das mal in Direktor gemacht, allerdings war das ein movieclip...

Wenn jemand einen Tipp hat währe das supper.

gruß Antec


----------



## Peter Bönnen (26. Februar 2004)

Siehe http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7747&highlight=chromeless . Scheint aber mit Windows XP SP1 nicht mehr zu gehen, wie dort zu lesen ist. Der Sinn dessen ist ohnehin mehr als zweifelhaft.

Peter


----------



## SixDark (26. Februar 2004)

Hi!

Wenn Du Dich mit CSS auskennst kann man das Ganze auch darüber lösen. Es ist zwar dann keine echtes Fenster, aber es sieht genau so aus! Einfach einen Layer über die Seite in Größe Deines Fensters, in die Ecke ein "X" was beim onClick den Layer unsichtbar macht.... Wäre vielleicht eine Überlegung wert. Ich hab das schonmal mit CSS gesehen bei http://www.funkervogt.de, aber die haben dieses CSS-Fenster nur zu Weihnachten drin gehabt. Leider kenn ich mich mit CSS nicht so gut aus aber mit etwas Bastelei denke ich mal geht das schon...

MfG
..::Six Dark::..

PS: Klar ist es Beschiss Deinem Kunden gegenüber - weil es eben nicht wirklich ein Fenster ist, aber ich glaub das ist ihm egal.


----------



## Tim C. (26. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von SixDark _
> *PS: Klar ist es Beschiss Deinem Kunden gegenüber - weil es eben nicht wirklich ein Fenster ist, aber ich glaub das ist ihm egal. *


Ich denke nicht, dass das egal ist, weil du bei einem solchen Layer immer den Browser im Hintergrund geöffnet haben musst.

PS: Mach dem Kunden klar, dass Chromeless Windows "out" sind und sowieso nicht auf allen Systeme laufen.


----------

